# Lizards > General Geckos >  Satanic Leaf Tail Geckos

## Muze

My brother really wants to get one of these.  He has read up an care, has the set up, etc., but has no idea where to purchase one.  I've looked on Kingsnake, but there aren't many, & the ones that are there are being sold by sellers that are unknown to me (& nothing on the BOI either).

Can anyone here recommend reputable breeders that produce these Geckos (no imports. CB only)?

Thank you!

----------


## qiksilver

Most will be imported because most keepers don't have success with Uroplatus.  If I don't end up picking them up, I can at some point share someone who has a few.  I'm divided on my next Uroplatus acquisition.


Uroplatus have at points been the bane of my existence (I had one never acclimate and only last a week due to a lying inhumane vendor, and another die from smoke inhalation after my apartment building was on fire), but they're definitely rewarding if you can keep them alive.

----------


## Muze

> Most will be imported because most keepers don't have success with Uroplatus.  If I don't end up picking them up, I can at some point share someone who has a few.  I'm divided on my next Uroplatus acquisition.
> 
> 
> Uroplatus have at points been the bane of my existence (I had one never acclimate and only last a week due to a lying inhumane vendor, and another die from smoke inhalation after my apartment building was on fire), but they're definitely rewarding if you can keep them alive.


I am trying tp dissuade him because they seem to be pretty delicate, but that is why I thought a CB would be a better choice.  Thank you very much for the information.  I will pass it along.  And I am very sorry to hear about the 2 that passed.  I know it's a terrible experience to have any living thing in one's care die.

----------


## Lucas339

bay reptiles had some at the repticon show a few months back.  maybe give them a call and see if they still have some.  they were crazy!!

----------


## Muze

> bay reptiles had some at the repticon show a few months back.  maybe give them a call and see if they still have some.  they were crazy!!


Thank you!  I'll give 'em a call then.

----------


## juddb

> Most will be imported because most keepers don't have success with Uroplatus.  If I don't end up picking them up, I can at some point share someone who has a few.  I'm divided on my next Uroplatus acquisition.
> 
> 
> Uroplatus have at points been the bane of my existence (I had one never acclimate and only last a week due to a lying inhumane vendor, and another die from smoke inhalation after my apartment building was on fire), but they're definitely rewarding if you can keep them alive.


So would you say they are a tough species to keep, or was it just the circumstances that did your's in?

----------


## Colin Vestrand

a friend of mine keeps Uroplatus and uses an auto misting in a vivarium to keep the humidity up and refers to them as 'hardy'... i have no experience with them, but from what i understand they need real high humidity and lots of hiding places.

the only other thing i have to say is:

http://www.wildherps.com/images/herp...27PD_gecko.jpg

----------

_juddb_ (01-07-2009),Muze (01-07-2009)

----------


## juddb

WOW :Surprised:  Im sold......

----------


## qiksilver

I wouldn't call them hardy, but in the correct conditions they can be fairly resilient, but they're the type of animal that when something goes wrong, it goes wrong fast.  The ones I have now seem fairly bulletproof, but I would definitely consider them less hardy than my Strophurus geckos, those things seem bulletproof, I don't understand why they're not more popular (although it's probably their size... maybe price too).  

Colin, mind posting your friend's setups?  I always enjoy other people's setups.  Although I'm not sold on automisters.  Convenient yes, but i'd rather check over my animals as I mist them by hand.

The first one at least never settled in and was shipped horribly and wasn't in good condition when i got him, and only lasted about a week... poor guy.

I wouldn't suggest them as a first gecko, I don't know what your brother's kept before though.  The usual problem keepers face is that they usually keep them too warm, especially satanics, they get heat stress pretty easily.



Female U. henkeli in quarantine.

I'm not sure why my pic isn't resizing... it shouldn't be that big.

----------


## Muze

Thanks for the post.  I have been forwarding him all the information everyone's shared with me & he is leaning towards a different type of Gecko since it'll be his first reptile.  I have a lot of herp experience, but not with Geckos or Chams.

----------


## Laooda

I have a male import that I've successfully kept since last April.  He's in a small Exo Terra that has a cloth cover over the screen top to keep the humidity in.  He has doubled in size since I've had him...he gets heavily misted every night, and has done really well with dusted crickets.  That being said... I also purchased another imported Satanic Eye at the same time that didn't make it over 2 weeks with me.  I never saw him eat... If your going to purchase an import, I'd strongly suggest that you watch it eat before you bring it home... Just my coin on the matter!   :Smile:

----------


## Muze

Thank you.  I thought I'd seen a pic of one in one of your posts but I couldn't remember which one...lol.

He has the Zoo Med terrarium (think it's the same with a screen top).  I will tell him about the feeding issue.  That would definitely make all the difference.  I succesfully kept two imported Mali Uros for a while (rescues), but they were both feeding (undernourished, but with the change in husbandry, they were eager to eat), but I've heard of them perishing due to feeding problems.

Thanks again!

----------


## Laooda

No problem at all!   :Smile:   They ROCK to keep... I just wanted to add that the imports can also go south really fast... that was a sad situation to be in.  I really hope he decides to get one (or more  :Wink: )!!!  You know you'll haft to post a BUNCH of pics!   :Very Happy:

----------


## toby_guy

are these legal in australia?

----------

